# Jetter



## onezee20 (Mar 30, 2009)

Someone in my areas is selling these jetters.
KJ 1750 $2000
KJ 3000 $2500
I dont own a jetter but would like to spend as little as possible.
Is the price right on these or I also see people using pressure washers as jetters.

Does anyone have a good setup for a pressure washer/jetter setup.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

a sure enough jetter has a pulse enabler valve that will allow you to go further to get to or through an obstruction-i dont think a pressure washer does. i paid about $3500 for a general jetter (gas) a few years back--3000psi


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

When I got a jetter I had a small gotten. about 8 years ago I got trailer jetter. some advice from a friend,you get a big equipment and you can do big jobs and small jobs, get a small equipment you can not do big jobs some time you do not have water can carrie 300 gallons do believe the prices are in line.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Jetters are great. Yes, I have more than one and the $1700 works as well as the $4000 one. Once you get used to the self feed ( much of the time ) and thorough cleaning of the side walls and easy hose roll up you pretty much dont look back.
If a cable is the only 1st way to open the deain a follow up with the jetter is good for the customer and worthy of some extra money. Cameras have proven their value.
The 1/8 hose is good for some turns. Thats the draw back--tight turns...cables make them and its hard for a jetter. If you want cheap try a link called amazing machinery.


----------

